# new shirts are done



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

here are my new shirts


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I will PM you my address so you can send me some:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You don't want us to call you?

What if we need help on a bid??:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Waist of time blotting out your number. I goggled Disanto drywall and had your number within seconds . Because I am a good bloke I wont put it on here. I do think you should send one to 2Buck though, he has a fetish for "T" shirts.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Waist of time blotting out your number. I goggled Disanto drywall and had your number within seconds . Because I am a good bloke I wont put it on here. *I do think you should send one to 2Buck though, he has a fetish for "T" shirts*.


Maybe it's because he keeps growing out of them :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Maybe it's because he keeps growing out of them :whistling2:


WAR.....................................................again


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> WAR.....................................................again


Oh god, here they come....... New Zealands going to sink


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i dont know why i blocked the number out its just a habbit from seeing others do it on other sites.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> i dont know why i blocked the number out its just a habbit from seeing others do it on other sites.


 ya mean all those other sites that helped you out on bidding your jobs for you??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Oh god, here they come....... New Zealands going to sink


Oh we are headed to sheep shagger land, and we already know, not to trust you Kiwi's:furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------

